# Nokia Ovi Maps Available for iOS and Android Users Now



## azzu (Jul 13, 2011)

> Although Nokia’s market share might not be doing as well as it used to, that’s not stopping the Finnish company from rolling out new devices and sharing their technology with others. By the latter statement I’m talking about the very recent discovery that Nokia’s own mapping software i.e. Ovi Maps is soon going to be available for other smartphone OS'. That means Apple and Android mobile users without any navigation software loaded onto their devices can avail of Nokia’s generosity. It was already quite obvious that Nokia WP7 devices would not be losing out on this system either so I guess Nokia decided, why should anyone lose out.
> 
> 
> However, here’s the catch, if you can even call it that – although there doesn’t seem to be an application in the works just yet, according to thehandheldblog, the Finnish company has announced an HTML5 powered, mobile optimized Nokia Maps website. The site can be accessed from your iOS or Android powered device, activate your GPS settings and you’re good to go. iOS offers multi-touch zooming but Android will have suffice with Zoom-In and Zoom-Out buttons.
> ...


Great news ...for Ovi map lover ,Wud really appreciate if they release App for Android ( although its highly unlikely)

Source : Nokia Ovi Maps Available for iOS and Android Users Now

*aZZu*


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2011)

Good decision. I must say, Ovi maps is better than some of the other apps out there.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

aZZu,

Thanx for the good news...& OVI Maps rocks


----------



## mrintech (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## PraKs (Jul 14, 2011)

Duh, Nokia has officially left OVI, why give dead cow to iOS now ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

Good find Azzu

But I still prefer Google maps. 

Will try to get this app for my iPod and post here how it actually is


----------



## cyclops (Jul 20, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Good find Azzu
> 
> But I still prefer Google maps.
> 
> Will try to get this app for my iPod and post here how it actually is



Ovi will need GPS. Is iPod having GPS?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

cyclops said:


> Ovi will need GPS. Is iPod having GPS?



No 

Isnt there Web-based edition(other than GPS) like Google maps


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

cyclops said:


> Ovi will need GPS. Is iPod having GPS?



no...ipod doesn't have GPS.
but one can use Wi-Fi for the Maps


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

Ovi maps are quite useful. Helped me from getting lost sometimes. 
I am glad Nokia made this announcement. Nice find Azzu.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2011)

yes. Ovi maps is actually much much better than most other maps. 

1. offline (no need to connect to internet, atleast on nokia devices)
2. much more detailed (atleast in India)
3. navigation is top notch


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2011)

I use OVI maps very often soo its a very good news for me...


----------



## ejvyas (Jul 28, 2011)

Does it require data/wifi access for phone or can it work offline ??


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2011)

^^ For Nokia Users it works even on offline but I guess Andriod users need to be online.


----------

